# New Flat - hot spots in floor



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all,

My better half and I bought a flat around four months ago. Long story short, we have been noticing some warms spots in the floor at various areas around the flat. A quick google research has thrown up that these might be 'slab leaks' :doublesho

Having little to no experience in plumbing, can any give any advice re this or anything else it might be? And if it's this... what damage am I looking at?

It is a concrete subfloor and we ripped the floor up when we bought and there wasn't any staining or anything to indicate leaks around the flat. The property is around 9 years old. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Is there anyone below you? Could it be something there rather than a slab leak (which I had to Google admittedly) causing additional heat.

The likes of spots or ceiling mounted downlights can cause excessive heat dependant on what type. I've not got concrete floors but I had to buy fire rated downlights when we did our loft conversion and renewed the kitchen lights to spots and even with this i can still feel the heat if I'm barefoot on the wooden floor upstairs.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Is there anyone below you? Could it be something there rather than a slab leak (which I had to Google admittedly) causing additional heat.
> 
> The likes of spots or ceiling mounted downlights can cause excessive heat dependant on what type. I've not got concrete floors but I had to buy fire rated downlights when we did our loft conversion and renewed the kitchen lights to spots and even with this i can still feel the heat if I'm barefoot on the wooden floor upstairs.


Hadn't thought of that mate thanks.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I have hot spots in my flooring too, I had just put this down to hot water pipes.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

GP Punto said:


> I have hot spots in my flooring too, I had just put this down to hot water pipes.


That was my first thought, but perhaps unlikely with a slab floor. If the property is first floor or above, I'd be inclined to go with lights from below, especialy if the hot spots are roughly below your lights...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys... I'm a little less worried now!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Thanks for the replies guys... I'm a little less worried now!


Try and find out if residents below are farming. Could potentially have very high output lights on the cieling causing these hot spots you're talking about.

I wouldn't expect normal lights to cause hotspots and certainly not GU10 spot lights.


----------

